# Triple tail?????



## kirby (May 27, 2009)

When are they going to been on the coast?  We got on them last year around the third week of june.  The temps are diff from last year i think, anyone else going????


----------



## savreds (May 27, 2009)

We looked around for some for a little while Sat. but it was to rough to see any. We fished a couple of cans anyway but no luck.


----------



## dfhooked (May 27, 2009)

they are there, buddies caught a handfull yesterday and have been for weeks when weather has been decent


----------



## Inshore GA (May 27, 2009)

plan on lookin for them over the weekend the weather looks very favorable


----------



## kirby (May 28, 2009)

Maybe it will all calm down long enuff to get a few of those tasty things in the boat


----------



## Inshore GA (May 29, 2009)

Got to go yesterday for a few hours on the high tide. The water was clear enough but we didnt see any in St Cats. We did catch some nice trout though.


----------



## kirby (May 30, 2009)

Last time we went out down there we went out near Tybee island and this was two months ago and we caught a ton of blk bass and sharks.  We didn't even fish for the trouts or reds, now that the snapper seasons are closed we need to find some more tasty fish.  What are the sheepheads doing?


----------



## tail_slider3d (May 31, 2009)

Got a chance to go out with mark on saturday due to our captn having boat problems.  I caught a triple tail right before we called it a day.  Those things fight hard I can only imagine how the big ones pull.
Mark is a nice guy and worked hard to put us on fish.  I would recommend him to anyone.
I want to come back in a month or so and try to get on a few larger shark.  They arnt pretty to look at but they pull hard.


----------



## kyhunter (May 31, 2009)

We caught a good sized one last Thursday about 15 miles off of marathon fl under some wood.


----------



## Inshore GA (May 31, 2009)

Thanks tail slider it was a nice day. I think we would have caught more trout if the lady fish werent so thick. Give me a call on the sharks and tarpon. We will take the big tackle for them. I wish that triple tail would have been an inch longer they eat real good.


----------



## GAGE (Jun 1, 2009)

*Great TT report from tha kayak!*

http://atlantakayakfishing.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7197&highlight=


----------



## Inshore GA (Jun 1, 2009)

tail sliders triple tail


----------



## G Duck (Jun 1, 2009)

Will be hard after Tuesday, when the beaches open for shrimping.


----------



## Dpsmith (Jun 1, 2009)

i honestly have never heard of a triple tail are the good eating or what?


----------



## kirby (Jun 1, 2009)

They are great to eat.  Hard to pinpoint but still good to eat


----------



## Inshore GA (Jun 1, 2009)

They taste like grouper to me. Tail slider gave the triple tail a great description "Gigantic Bream on Steroids"


----------



## Dpsmith (Jun 1, 2009)

how do you go about fishing for them?


----------



## germag (Jun 1, 2009)

Dpsmith said:


> how do you go about fishing for them?



Most times they are incidental catch....they just happen to bite your bait when you were fishing for something else.

If you want to target them, probably the best way is sight fishing. They will lay on top of the water when they are hunting. You can cast a Gulp shrimp under a cork with no weight to them and if you didn't spook him trying to get too close with the boat or when you cast he'll probably take a swipe at it. Try to cast a good bit past him and pull the Gulp shrimp in front of him.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Jun 1, 2009)

Hey Guys... I agree, they are as good as Grouper to eat. I usually kill about 1-2 Triple Tail a year, but we normally won't keep one unless it's a good fish over 15 pounds. I started fishing for them in 1998 and have enjoyed every cast of it.

About catching the fish, I agree with germag for the most part, especially when fishing the ocean side. Fishing Structure, grass and markers is a more complicated story.
On the ocean side and floating fish, the biggest part is getting the bait in front of the fish without spooking him. 

For the floating ocean side Triple Tail, I found a pretty good technique that I like to use... try the following. I have been using this one for years..

A spinning or casting reel, 30 pound braid as your mainline. On that, blood knot on a 5-6 ft. length of 20 pound flourocarbon leader so you don't have any terminal tackle, only a hook and bait. Use a 3" weighted "pin on" float (crappie cork) just a few inches above your hook. I have never fished the hook more than 8-9 inches from the float... After all, the fish is on the surface and not beneath. To prevent the fish from taking a strike at your float, painting it black with a sharpie marker seems to help. Very simple and  it catches Triple Tail better than anything I have used. Best of all, when it hits the water, there is no big splash to spook the fish if you land close. Add a split shot if you want more distance, but with light tackle, it should go as far as needed.

Gulps work great as do live shrimp...


----------



## sharks (Jun 2, 2009)

*Triple tail*

Fished this past weekend out of jekkyell and the triple tail were every where saw almost 30 and caught and released 6 anywherefrom 8 to 15 pounds


----------



## Sant (Jun 2, 2009)

Sharks,

What side of Jekyll? I went out twice last week and didn't see any (never have) I'm sure I'm not looking in the right place. Might have to book a trip with Capt. Richie


----------



## G Duck (Jun 2, 2009)

Dpsmith said:


> i honestly have never heard of a triple tail are the good eating or what?



Best tasting fish in that swims (My opinion) 

Recipe borrowed from a friend.

Take two filets, 
 Salt /Pepper to taste
Dredge in Milk, or egg
Coat with a 50-50 mixture of Italian Bread crumbs and parmasean (sp?) Cheese.
Pan sear/brown both sides in oven proof skillet.
Remove skillet from heat, and put a couple of tsp of butter on top of filets, and a couple of scoops of Salsa on top.
Slide it into a preheated oven on 350 for 15-18 minutes.
(depends on the thickness of filets). 

You can thank me later.


----------



## skiff23 (Jun 2, 2009)

Capt Richie 
Like to take the chance to thank you for sharing your professionalism on the board. I like veiwing your site  from time to time. It says a lot about a guide to share tips to other fisherman. Most guides stay hush-hush and just want money to teach anything. I look forward one day to get to fish with you...From what I have read and seen from your post and articles you are a top notch guide.
Adam


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks, Guys.... I like to fish more than I like to make money at fishing, thats for sure! I have proven that over my last 3 wives.... I enjoy helping anyone in anyway I can. It's not about the money.... It's about the Sport, Period.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Jun 4, 2009)

Hey guys... I posted this on Yahoo video after we caught this fish... Forgot to post this in the last reply. Check out this Triple tail. The first one you see caught is a good one, bit the last one is a HUGE-UN. These were caught at the End of April this year.

http://video.yahoo.com/watch/4942237/13161028


----------



## germag (Jun 4, 2009)

Cool video! Those are some nice triple tails.


----------



## Tugboat1 (Jun 4, 2009)

Good God! That last one is a monster. Captain, do you target them regularly?


----------



## Inshore GA (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice!! We have some TT up here in Richmond Hill but not like yall have down there around Jeckell. Planning on coming down that way to give it a try.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Jun 5, 2009)

Tugboat1 said:


> Good God! That last one is a monster. Captain, do you target them regularly?



Honestly, I don't target them as much as I used to.. However, I do like to fish for them before the traffic gets heavy. That time is in late March and April. By May, there are 30-40 boats on some days Triple Tail fishing. The fish become spooky because of the pressure and all the boats running around....

When the early fish are there, they're bigger. That is when I like to go.


----------

